# Burnt goat kid



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi, 

I'm in desperate need of some advice!

Two weeks ago I took in a very young baby goat that was found by some campers. She appeared to be orphaned, no other goats where nearby and she wouldn't leave the campsite.

She was in pretty bad shape, underweight and dehydrated, I wasn't sure she was going to make it through the night. I feed her small amounts of goat milk replacement and the morning after she looked better, except now she was limping bad. She wouldn't put any weight on her fwd right hoof. I noticed what I thought was a cut at the hairline on that hoof, and I also saw that she was missing one of the digits on that foot. I kept it clean and dry but no matter what I did it just looked worse every day. 

After I few days similar cracks was showing up on her other hooves too. I had absolutely no idea what was attacking her feet, and no one I talked to had heard about anything like it either. I got her on antibiotics and gave her baby aspirin for the pain.

4 days after I took her in I came across pictures of fire injured sheep on Internet and that's when I realized what had happened. I contacted the campers that had found her and they confirmed that she had been very attracted by their campfire. At one point she stood so close that an ember landed in her fur, they had to put it out with water. When the campers went inside the cabin for the night the baby goat was still out there and the fireplace was still glowing. At some point during the night she must have jumped up into the firepit. She is all black, that's why it didn't show at first. 

I took her to the vet and he gave her topical antibiotics for her feet and Metacam for fever and pain. Besides that it was nothing he could really do. He told me to trim off some for the hoof once it got even looser, and told me to wrap her foot once she lost the hoof cap.

That's where we are at today. I've trimmed off most of one toe on the worst foot, the other toe is not far behind. I THINK she might be able to keep her other feet, but they are all injured by the fire. They have cracks in them along the coronial line at the heel. 

Im keeping her worst foot wrapped up and well padded, and I'm also treating several burns on other places on her legs.

Does anyone have experience with lost hoof caps? Burn injuries? How long does it take for a hoof to grow back out? Will they grow out when injured by fire..?

This is my first goat and I can use some good advice and pointers!! 

She was only 4 pounds when I got her, she's at 5.2 now. I feed her 4 times a day, about 5 ounces at the time. Does that sound about right? She is alert, active (without walking) and pooping and peeing good. She still has her umbilical cord and I'm estimating her to be 2.5 weeks old.

As soon as she's a little bit better and can move back to the barn I will get her some friends. For now I keep her inside the house.

I'll try to attach some pictures. More pics can be found on Instagram: Janice_the_kid

Have a great night and thank you in advance!!!
Helena and Janice


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

*Pictures*

Having a hard time adding pictures in my post.. Bare with me, I'm new!!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

*One more..*

Is there a trick for adding more than one picture at the time...?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, poor baby. It sounds like you are doing everything right. As long as she is eating well, doesn't have diarrhea or running a fever, she should continue to improve. You want her tummy firm but not hard and not sunk in. She should be able to get around pretty well after all the burns heal. 

Infection is your biggest challenge with burnt areas. You might also want to give her a tetanus anti toxin shot to provide short term immunity.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is cute. Sounds like you are doing what you can.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I could be way off base here but, there it something very "off" looking about that "goat" .
Are you absolutely certain she isn't a hair sheep? We can still help you but, the care is very different. Goat formula will build too much copper in a lamb's system for example. 
What does her tail look like?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Her bite gives me room to pause......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She looks like a lamb to me too...a hair sheep breed. Poor gal..glad shes in good care now...but if shes a lamb..she need sheep replacer not goats...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes! Thanks so much for helping out this poor cutie.

If you think she is 2-3 weeks old, I would begin offering good quality hay and a some pelleted feed, as well as a bucket of plain water. However - you said her dried umbilical his still attached? I believe she is much younger if so. 

Does she ever stand, walk, prance and bounce and play like a normal kid/lamb? Or she never even attempts to get on her feet? Does she get on her knees?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Following! I'm no help here, but I'm curious to see what happens.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

OMG......... You guys think she's not even a goat?? :shocked: How do I know for sure? (Told you I was new with goats!!! And sheep for that matter...  ) 

Here in Hawaii there are plenty of feral goats, and other goats were seen in the area where she was found. I just assumed she was a goat. I'll try to upload more pics!!

I know for sure she's close to three weeks since I've had her for two weeks. She hasn't been moving around much though, I'm thinking maybe that's why the umbilical cord is still there. But that's just a guess. 

Yesterday she finally started to walk again. Even tried to bounce around a little bit! She will take a few steps and then go back down on her front knees again to paus and then up again. Warms my heart!! 

So possibly a tetanus shot? The veterinarian we saw said I should wait until she's a little bit older but I'm terrified of infections. I'm keeping her inside, dry and clean, and I'm checking her temperature at least daily. 

Thank you all for advice and encouragement!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Still can't attach more than on pic at the time..


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

One more..


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Another one..


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

And one last one.. This was the day I picked her up. We were happily unaware of her injuries and her hoof was still there. :'( 

So what do you think?? Goat or sheep?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Goat. Sheep have hanging tails, not straight out.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Whatever she is, she is really cute! I vote on goat, also. But, I know nothing about sheep, hair or otherwise.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Does she have horn buds that you can feel under the skin? Or does she have whorls of hair where the horns might be? Or just a single whorl? (Or perhaps most goats in Hawaii are polled?)


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

I can feel horn buds. 



SalteyLove said:


> Does she have horn buds that you can feel under the skin? Or does she have whorls of hair where the horns might be? Or just a single whorl? (Or perhaps most goats in Hawaii are polled?)


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Are they just bumps or are they slightly pointy? I don't see whorls but it's hard to see with black.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! She sure is cute! I think goat. Maybe some sort of Nigerian Dwarf or Pygmy mix? Looks like a smaller breed to me.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

shes a goat, maybe once she gets healthier and if you are going to be keeping her consider getting her a friend


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She does look to be a smaller breed but her legs look a bit too long to be a pygmy. 
Great Job!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I believe that most of the feral goats on the islands are just a little bigger than our dwarf goats.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Goatzrule said:


> shes a goat, maybe once she gets healthier and if you are going to be keeping her consider getting her a friend


Yes, she will definitely get a friend or two as soon as she is better and no longer at risk for infections!  My husband seems to have this weird "maximum one goat in the bedroom" - rule...


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

TeyluFarm said:


> Are they just bumps or are they slightly pointy? I don't see whorls but it's hard to see with black.


I would say slightly pointy..


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

So.. Back to my main issue...

What do you guys think of her chances of growing a new hoof? And how do I protect her foot best until it does? Both toes on this foot has lost their hoof cap now...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She has a really good chance on growing new keratin. She hasn't lost the entire hoof cap, just the outside layer. Her hooves will probably always be deformed to some extent. 
If you have a chunk of soft leather you can cut a circle, thread a thong through holes around the outside, put it under and tie the throng around her ankle. It will be loose enough around the injury and still provide protection. It will still need air several times a day to keep it drying and healing well.
You don't want anything to stick to it though!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

goathiker said:


> She has a really good chance on growing new keratin. She hasn't lost the entire hoof cap, just the outside layer. Her hooves will probably always be deformed to some extent.
> If you have a chunk of soft leather you can cut a circle, thread a thong through holes around the outside, put it under and tie the throng around her ankle. It will be loose enough around the injury and still provide protection. It will still need air several times a day to keep it drying and healing well.
> You don't want anything to stick to it though!


So you mean I should let the foot dry? Someone else said something about not letting the hoof bone dry since it then could die and fall out... :S

I'm very happy to hear that you think she can grow a new hoof!! I hope you're right!

Thanks for your input!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, don't let the damaged hoof dry. I meant the skin parts that might grow fungus if they are constantly sweating under the leather.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

goathiker said:


> No, don't let the damaged hoof dry. I meant the skin parts that might grow fungus if they are constantly sweating under the leather.


Ok, makes sense! Thank you!


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

If this isn't a Nigerian dwarf goat then my Bits must be a sheep too! This baby looks just like my Nigerian dwarf goat!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

rochelle said:


> If this isn't a Nigerian dwarf goat then my Bits must be a sheep too! This baby looks just like my Nigerian dwarf goat!


Show me a picture!! 

I think she's a goat, no idea what breed but she definitely have all the goat behaviors. Her little tail is up, she nibbles on everything and she prefers twigs over grass 

There is a wide variety in the feral goat community on the island. I've seen both smaller and bigger ones.

But she is tiny for sure. Still only 5.5 pounds and she must be 3 weeks old now. Her legs are pretty long though, She's basically square when she stands up. How big is your Nigerian?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Sheep have long dog like tails before they get docked


----------



## Kit_Ranch (Dec 25, 2016)

Wrapping it and keeping it clean are your best bet. Shouldn't be hard to do since she's so light, she shouldn't wear through the wrap. I would open it daily at least to make sure fungus and anaerobic bacteria aren't growing. It shouldn't smell bad. 

I would try a biotin supplement, but check with a vet to make sure it's ok for a goat. 

You might also ask about using Venice turpentine on it. I would use it on a horse to toughen up the soles and I find that it seems to stimulate hoof growth. BE SURE you want to do this, as there isn't a good way to get it off if you change your mind. 

Also ask about applying an epsom salt poultice. Again, I use this on sore horses, plus it draws out any bad stuff in there and keeps out fungus and bacteria. 
If it were a horse I could tell you for sure things that grow hoof. Of course, a horse that loses a hoof capsule is a dead horse.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

She is doing ok, she finally started walking again! 

I keep the foot where she lost the hoof cap wrapped up, and we also made her a little boot out of pipe foam insulation so that she won't have to put much weight on it when she walks. 

The other hooves are healing I think... There are still areas that are covered with scabs, and there are cracks at the heels along the coronary line in most of them. I clean all feet daily the with saline solution and occasionally with iodine. And I use a topical antibiotics/pain medication that also seems to keep her wounds soft. 

Good idea with Biotin, I'll look into that for sure! 

Does anyone know if I should keep her from putting weight on her bad foot until I know if she'll grow new keratin? Will her using her foot damage any of the soft tissue? She seems to be less sore now when I clean and wrap her foot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear she is healing.

It may harm her if she walks on hard surfaces and doesn't have enough padding. 
You don't want a lot of pressure on those area's. You do want her to get around. But not to over do it.


----------



## Kit_Ranch (Dec 25, 2016)

I wouldn't worry too much, I don't believe she weighs enough to damage herself, though it may hurt. She can choose to not walk on it if it hurts to bad. I would assume they are like every other animal, where the increased pressure from use stimulates not only blood flow but also hoof growth.

That being said, I agree that you shouldn't let her overdo it, or be on hard ground.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

This is what the worst hoof looks like now. She's got the inner hoof wall left (between the toes) That area was not hurt by the fire. 

I don't know what to look for when it comes to new hoof growth.. How do you think it looks?

What would you apply to keep it moisturized and promote regrowth? I keep the whole foot well padded, only take the bandages off once a day for cleaning and inspection.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It looks a lot better, It will take a little while before its all healed.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It is looking good! But there still appears to be some swelling. How are her pain levels? I know you said she is finally using the feet. Is she still on any antibiotics, anti-inflammatories, or pain killers or are all of those done? New growth may be a long ways off, I wouldn't expect anything for at least another month due to the trauma. 

Meanwhile - how is the rest of her health? Is she steadily gaining weight? Eating hay & grain well in addition to her bottles?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually, going back to the other photos, there is quite a bit more swelling in these recent photos above the hoof/coronary band. Does that area about the hoof feel hot?


----------



## Kit_Ranch (Dec 25, 2016)

I agree with saltey. If it were a horse I'd be concerned it was trying to slough the hoof. I don't know if goats do that or what the consequence might be but for a horse it is death. I know for that they try strong antibiotics anti inflammatory and epsom salt poltice with it wrapped, all of which this goat probably needs


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Actually, going back to the other photos, there is quite a bit more swelling in these recent photos above the hoof/coronary band. Does that area about the hoof feel hot?


No, it doesn't feel hot. She's got som scabs on the heal there but I don't want to mess with it and cause any bleeding but trying to remove them. It comes off little by little when I soak her feet.

I'm more worried about her other feet right now. Especially one of them. It was oozing a little bit two days ago and started to look swollen. I've been soaking it in epsom salt twice a day and it looks better now but I really want that hoof to stay on until I can see new hoof growth.

She's healthy otherwise! Gaining weight and are eating a little bit of hay besides her bottle. I also take her outside when it's not raining so she can eat some grass. With her feet wrapped up she walks around and even jumps and plays on soft surfaces.

Seems like biotin should be ok to give to goats, does anyone have experience of that?

Is there anything you can apply at the coronary line to stimulate hoof growth?


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Kit_Ranch said:


> I agree with saltey. If it were a horse I'd be concerned it was trying to slough the hoof. I don't know if goats do that or what the consequence might be but for a horse it is death. I know for that they try strong antibiotics anti inflammatory and epsom salt poltice with it wrapped, all of which this goat probably needs


I had her on antibiotics for two weeks and I'm planning on calling my veterinarian on Tuesday to see if they recommend another go with it.

Right now I apply topical antibiotic ointment and give her metacam for pain relief.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

This is her best foot. The hoof is growing good. Everything above that line about a third ways down is new. Her forward left foot looks similar to this one. 








And this is the one I'm worried about now. No visible hoof growth at all.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

We've made her a robot foot for the hoof with the lost hoof caps. It takes weight of her foot. Works great! I've posted some videos of her walking (and bouncing!!) on Instagram: janice_the_kid 
Couldn't upload videos here.

She also lost the tip of her right ear... she had a lot of burns hiding under that black fur...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She looks good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure looks good.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you have a vet you could take her to?


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Goatzrule said:


> Do you have a vet you could take her to?


Yes, I took her to a vet when this all started a few weeks back. That was right before her first hoof came off. He actually couldn't do much. He basically said I already did everything there was to do and only gave me antibiotic drops to apply in the cracks of her hooves, and metacam for fever and pain. I already had her on antibiotics.

I'll call them again tomorrow when the office is open, to see if they can refill her prescription for the drops and metacam. I'll ask them if they think I should bring her in again.

I have an idea about what may be going on... let me know what you think;

All her feet got burned, the right forward one so badly the hoof walls came off a week after the accident.

The other three got injured but stayed on. I think the heat made the hooves shrink a little bit. Especially at the softest part along the hair line. It also burned her heals.

Now when she's doing better, and the rest of her burns are healed, she's been moving around more and more. The new pressure on her injured hooves made her feet swell. Like walking in shoes that are too small.. I think this can have caused the problems I see now. I think it's crucial to keep the swelling down and infections out while we're waiting for the hooves to grow out.

What do you think?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I think youve done a lot of work and a great job. There's probably a chance she will never be 100%


----------



## Kit_Ranch (Dec 25, 2016)

Keep up the good work. The epsom salt poltice is your best friend for the swelling


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

If she is already used to goat milk replacer and doing well I wouldn't change her. I have used it for a lamb also once when in a tight spot and couldn't get lamb replacer. Maybe just add a bit more water to the formula. Mine did fine. Changing feed midway can also cause problems.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

We have lost all hopes of growing a new hoof on the forward right foot. Yesterday the hoof bone came off along with some scabs. Everything is pretty healed up underneath and I realize now that this hoof was lost from the beginning.  
I've basically been treating a dead bone and some burnt meat......

Now what?? She is still happy and active. She didn't even notice it coming off. She's jumping and walking with her little foam boot.

Does anyone have any experience with stuff like this? Does the foot need to be amputated or will it heal up as a stump like this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry she lost it. Have you discussed it with your vet?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The farm across the street has a boer doe that lost a foot/hoof as a kid to frost bite. The hoof died and sloughed off in a similar manner. The doe is living a fine life. A callous formed over the stump. She is less active than the other goats (lays down more often in the pasture) but overall seems to have very good quality of life and is quite mobile.

Your goat has the benefit of being a much smaller/lighter breed than boer so her mobility should be better. I think the stump in the photo looks quite healthy and unless a bad infection should set in I can't imagine an amputation being necessary. 

I don't think all the treatments you did on the dead hoof were in vain because you kept the hoof moist and pliable and gave the flesh beneath time to heal very well before sloughing. You've really done a great job. I would bet her outlook is promising! 

She is getting to the age where coccidia and internal parasites (worms) can really drag goat kids down and affect growth. With all the stress she previously went through, be sure to have a fecal analysis done and deworm or treat appropriately.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, I would try to make cushioned shoes for her, so she stays off of any hard surfaces and get raw and sore.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned something called NuStock? It is a great product you can rub on areas to get new growth of hair. Maybe it stands a tiny chance of helping her hoof?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow..you have done amazing with her. Might look up a herb blend called dr christopher BF&C ( bone,flesh and cartridge)...a good blend to help with healing and regrowth.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you all for your encouraging words and advices! I'll look into NuStock and BF&C!

I'm making an appointment with the veterinarian for next week. Besides checking on her hooves, I also want them to check for parasites and give her a tetanus shot.

I have the stump all wrapped up and in a foam boot. She not even limping on that foot right now. Unfortunately she seems to be loosing the outer layer of the hoof on her hind right foot though, that one is causing her more problems at the moment.

I got her a biotin supplement from the feed store. It's meant for horses but they said it was fine for goats too. Only problem is she won't eat it..  Hair, plastic, strings on my hoodie - Yes, please! !! 
Pelleted biotin with alfalfa that smells yummy - Yucks .... No, thanks. Any advice on how to make it yummier?? I tried mixing it with the milk replacement, and also a little bit of hunny. Didn't work..


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Who needs hooves when you can fly!!??


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, she sure is a cutie. You are doing an amazing job with her!


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

That's a great pic of her flying, so sorry to read her story, but commend you on you care and attention to her little life.That flying pic pretty much says goat to me over sheep though l just learned a lamb/kid are called geep? I'm surprised no one mentioned something that might help, l read it in the threads about a horn splitting bad. I don't remember what it was called but horns and hoves are similar in what their made of.?? Aren't they?? She sure is cute, though don't be surprised if she developes some lighter color on her little face. My baby was black at birth, now she has tan stripes and spots on her face! Keep up the good work there Mom, and welcome to the bewildering wonderful life of goating. l too rescued my goat just last Sept.didnt have to get her a companion as she was already pregnant! I thought I had my hands full! Thank you and your husband too for caring for that tiny life, many wouldn't of taken on that responsibility to care for it, and would of left it there or dropped it off at a pet clinic and ran. You really deserve some extra blessings down the road! P.S. congrats on learning to post more than one pic per post too! I've yet to be able to post picks at all yet off my tablet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

so cute, looks like shes doing well. Maybe she can get a friend soon?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love her, she is so cute.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

*She's a goat*

I say she's a goat. I have 3 babies right now that could be her twins. I hope she's pulls through. She's lucky you found her.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Helena said:


> I got her a biotin supplement from the feed store. It's meant for horses but they said it was fine for goats too. Only problem is she won't eat it..  Hair, plastic, strings on my hoodie - Yes, please! !!
> Pelleted biotin with alfalfa that smells yummy - Yucks .... No, thanks. Any advice on how to make it yummier?? I tried mixing it with the milk replacement, and also a little bit of hunny. Didn't work..


She is super adorable!!!
You could try a bit of molasses. Some of my goats like honey and some don't, but they all LOVE molasses.  
You've done a great job taking care of her so well! :thumbup:


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

MoonShadow said:


> She is super adorable!!!
> You could try a bit of molasses. Some of my goats like honey and some don't, but they all LOVE molasses.
> You've done a great job taking care of her so well! :thumbup:


I'll try molasses!!! Thank you!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Goatzrule said:


> so cute, looks like shes doing well. Maybe she can get a friend soon?


As soon as she's no longer at risk for infections and ok to be outside I'm getting her a friend or two!  Taking her to the vet Friday, we'll see what they recommend!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Oreosmom said:


> That's a great pic of her flying, so sorry to read her story, but commend you on you care and attention to her little life.That flying pic pretty much says goat to me over sheep though l just learned a lamb/kid are called geep? I'm surprised no one mentioned something that might help, l read it in the threads about a horn splitting bad. I don't remember what it was called but horns and hoves are similar in what their made of.?? Aren't they?? She sure is cute, though don't be surprised if she developes some lighter color on her little face. My baby was black at birth, now she has tan stripes and spots on her face! Keep up the good work there Mom, and welcome to the bewildering wonderful life of goating. l too rescued my goat just last Sept.didnt have to get her a companion as she was already pregnant! I thought I had my hands full! Thank you and your husband too for caring for that tiny life, many wouldn't of taken on that responsibility to care for it, and would of left it there or dropped it off at a pet clinic and ran. You really deserve some extra blessings down the road! P.S. congrats on learning to post more than one pic per post too! I've yet to be able to post picks at all yet off my tablet!


Thank you!! We're doing everything we can! Couldn't do it any other way. We love her already! 
She's already getting lighter, especially her face! Yeah, horns and hooves are similar. I was hoping she would eat some of the biotin pellets I bought her, but she refuses so far  Her horns are growing good though! Starting to get pointy!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Janice and her two cat buddies, Joey and Chandler. I really need to get her a goat friend before she starts to meow and hunt mice.


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, that's too cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

She's so cute & happy looking!! A few posts back you wondered about something to rub on to encourage hoof growth--we used something called Corona for horses. I have no idea if it's still around. I think I've seen other products at the feed store though, as well as dietary supplements for hooves, in the horse section.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

She is so cute!!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

We went to the vet for a check up today. Everything went well.

The stump on her fwd right foot looks very good, it's pretty much healed up. Healthy pink skin is covering the area where there used to be a hoof. It won't hold to walk on so she'll need to stay well padded. Not at all sore though!
...
Both hooves on her left side should be able to make it! We had some concerns about the inner toe on her left front hoof, it's pretty loose and odd looking, but the veterinarian said she could see some new growth underneath the old hoof. Hopefully there will be a functioning healthy hoof there eventually!
...
So, our issue is the hind right hoof. The outer layer of the hoof is loose on both toes. And we can't see anything growing at the coronary band. The tissue underneath looks good. It's not swollen or irritated. We just have to wait and see what happens after the loose hoof falls off. 
...
We also checked her for worms and that came back negative! No parasites! 
...
She was such a little champ all afternoon! Both in the car and at the veterinarian.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that she is healing so well.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a special littling doeling! You certainly are a blessing to her!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks like you did a great job with her! I am on the Big Island too (Puna). Feel free to pm me with any area-specific questions you may have. I've learned so much the last few years of keeping goats, about the nutrition in different tropical plants, parasite prevention, etc. 

When you're ready to get her a buddy, I would go with a single Nigerian dwarf kid. Your current baby will probably be small, and with her possibility of some handicap, you probably don't want a larger goat that may bully her. I would even maybe try for a hornless buddy to even the playing field a little, but really, if they grow up together, they will most likely be strongly bonded and sweet with each other anyway. I would not get 2 buddies for her, only one, because, with 2, there is a strong chance that the other 2 will bond more strongly and leave her out/ bully her as they get older. Goats can be a lot like human mean girls in that way! Keep an eye out on Craigslist Farm and Garden section... kidding season has begun and there are new babies on there all the time these days, and should be for the next few months.

Good luck with her; she is adorable! Wish those campers had thought to bring her inside or put out the fire, though!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Big fan of this little baby.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Lucky girl to have found her way to you! Some things are just meant to be!

Divine intervention I believe!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Great advice lilaalil! 
I was actually thinking about a 3 month old Pygmy (ad on Craigslist) but maybe I should try to find a younger friend. The Pygmy already has decent horns and looks pretty big. And she isn't very tame it seems. Last night I found another ad about 2 months old Nigerians. Maybe that's a better choice.

I'll definitely pm you about Hawaii specific tips!

And yes, I too wish the campers hadn't had left her outside. I've been pretty upset about that fact... but what's done is done. 

Anyhow. Yes, she will always have a handicap. She will need some kind of boot/prosthetic on her front foot. I just wish the other ones will be ok.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Growing horns!!! 







Getting a friend also means she will have to move out of the house again.... I'm not ready for that!!! 







Looks like a small section of the "hoof" is growing between her toes (even though there's nothing for it to grow on..) The veterinarian said I will probably need to keep that trimmed down..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, at least it may be something there for her to stand on. Maybe it will come in a bit more in other area's helping her.
That is a good sign. Prayers sent for her to get more hoof wall where it is suppose to be. 

She is so precious and I commend you for loving her and getting her well.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

As long as she's inside the house, there's no real rush to get her a friend. There are going to be so many goats for sale on Craigslist over the next few months, you can probably bide your time and get just the right one. The ones I've seen listed lately all seem to be pure-bred Nigerians and bit pricey for pets. 

I'd try for as close to her age as possible, but depending on when you want to get one, you might have to get one slightly older. Most of the goats from private individuals will be over 2 months old, because that's the earliest they can be weaned. The 2 dairies on the island do sell week-old bottle babies, but they are large-breed goats. 

A non-tame 3-month-old will probably take a lot of time and patience to tame, and it may take longer for them to bond without bullying with that age gap. They get punky quite young!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You can keep her as a house goat. Its not common but i had a friend potty train hers and they lived in the house


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I actually would rush to find her goat companions ASAP and move her out of the house if that is the long term plan. The longer and stronger the bottle baby bonds with humans, the more difficult time it has bonding with other goats and ever understanding herd structures, etc. Bottle babies are often outcasts in the future goat herd and holler for their humans all the time. Seeing other goats also helps teach them how to browse/graze and which plants to select, how to eat hay, etc.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Good point SalteyLove.. But I'll try to find someone closer in age. Ooor.... she will be a house goat.. 

But I have another question about hooves. 
This one is her least injured foot. It's growing, but it looks a bit funky.

How are hoofs supposed to look at the heel? (Remember this is my first goat..)








All her feet were injured at the heels, this one separated in the back but stayed attached on sides and toe. 








Now it's growing, but where the hoof separated, the heel is now kind of "underneath" the rest of the hoof. It's like a shoe that's to small... 
I hope you can see what I mean in the picture, I'll take more pictures in daylight tomorrow.

Will she wear down the "old" hoof? Or do I eventually trim it off?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The old hoof should grow out as the new part grows. ( I think) then gradually trim the old part. 
It's already been said a lot, but you are an amazing person to help that baby.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

So, the idea is she is the baby of a feral goat? Is it normal to be able to make such good friends with a wild animal baby? My impression was it would likely be difficult to befriend a wild animal, even a young one, but she looks so sweet and friendly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will have to watch her hooves and see how they do.

The indentation there, may grow out like our nails do and eventually will be trimmed off.
It will take some time, "if" it does go to normal. It may never change, but you never know. 
if it does then, the hoof wall should be smooth again.

The bottom area, try to keep them flat as you can. Do not trim too much at a time, if she needs trimmed, just a little bit of a time.

Have you seen any other goats hooves or know someone who trims regularly. That would help show how they should be. Or look up hooves on the internet around her age.

This is an older doe, but may show you how the hooves are after a proper trim


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Been following this thread, and your baby's progress. Have you named her yet?? I've really enjoyed all the pics too, thank you for keeping us informed. I agree about the hoof in the pic that you'll just have to keep trimming it to see how much damage is there, hopefully once it gets past the damaged area it might be OK. As for a friend/ companion for it, I would suggest even get a younger baby then yours. My baby is only 3 months and it's tame and loving but wouldn't be gentle enough for a 6 week old with handicap, even when she was 2 months old she was very rambunctious jumping on theback decks banister and butting us with her little horns. I would think you would want your baby to be about 2 months plus older then any companion as the companion will grow in leaps and bounds with out a handicap.It might keep the playing field a bit more even. 
Another issue I have with my indoor goats is seperation anxiety. Their use to always having one person at home. They cry and cry whenever they are left alone. You might think ahead on this issue. Will they both be kept inside? And how long?? That would depend on yr babys healing progress I would guess. Just recently we have been weaning our momma and baby to spend more alone time out side foraging and playing (weather permitting), Looking back on how strong a normal kid has been, and Feta's fairly normal for a indoor kid, I wouldn't have trusted her at 2 weeks old to be gentle enough with a handicapped baby. Feta about as loving,kind and gentle as they get, sits with us and watches TV. We have spoiled our goats, I wish the weather had given us the opportunity to have them outside a little more as they cry at the sliding glass door wanting back in for the first 5 minutes every time we put them outside. After awhile they stop and start playing, but it's taken awhile. At first they didn't even want to go outside with out one of us, the crying was almost non-stop. We had to go out and show them the fun things out there. If your baby isn't able to go outside on its own and forage on grass with out you it is far from needing a companion. I would wait, as even the smallest kid will want to play. The companion might chew at the hoof dressings (does yours ?) And I would expect a lot of pouncing which your little one might not be up to. Even at a few weeks old Feta would do a pounce with her front hoves forwarning a butt to come at my small dog. Would your baby be able to pounce at another kid? Or even sustain her self with being butted head to head or a side butt?? Kids play hard and tuff, even the smallest ones. I would wait until she's able to stand and play and hold her own, and get a kid several months younger as the kid will test her ability to be independent on her feet. You might need to wait until she has protective shoes or prosthetics.so she can defend herself in the gentlest of play. Play, food, and love is all my little ones do all day. Oh and POOP!!! But you know that one by now.lol. Just my thoughts, I might be wrong, just thinking if I were in yr shoes what I might need to do for my baby. Keep up the exceptional care your giving!!!:crazy::laugh::whatgoat::book:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knew what the tool that guy in the video was using to trim the hooves? & also where to get one? It was so strong & sharp! What I was recommended to get, & what the feed store sold as hoof trimmers, are much smaller & can only cut one side of the hoof at a time. I liked how he could get such a flat even surface by just cutting through the whole thing.

So, I had to laugh at someone doing ANYTHING with a goat while wearing a white leisure suit...about as realistic as one of my goats cooperating the way his did in the video.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Awesome insight!*



Oreosmom said:


> Been following this thread, and your baby's progress. Have you named her yet?? I've really enjoyed all the pics too, thank you for keeping us informed. I agree about the hoof in the pic that you'll just have to keep trimming it to see how much damage is there, hopefully once it gets past the damaged area it might be OK. As for a friend/ companion for it, I would suggest even get a younger baby then yours. My baby is only 3 months and it's tame and loving but wouldn't be gentle enough for a 6 week old with handicap, even when she was 2 months old she was very rambunctious jumping on theback decks banister and butting us with her little horns. I would think you would want your baby to be about 2 months plus older then any companion as the companion will grow in leaps and bounds with out a handicap.It might keep the playing field a bit more even.
> Another issue I have with my indoor goats is seperation anxiety. Their use to always having one person at home. They cry and cry whenever they are left alone. You might think ahead on this issue. Will they both be kept inside? And how long?? That would depend on yr babys healing progress I would guess. Just recently we have been weaning our momma and baby to spend more alone time out side foraging and playing (weather permitting), Looking back on how strong a normal kid has been, and Feta's fairly normal for a indoor kid, I wouldn't have trusted her at 2 weeks old to be gentle enough with a handicapped baby. Feta about as loving,kind and gentle as they get, sits with us and watches TV. We have spoiled our goats, I wish the weather had given us the opportunity to have them outside a little more as they cry at the sliding glass door wanting back in for the first 5 minutes every time we put them outside. After awhile they stop and start playing, but it's taken awhile. At first they didn't even want to go outside with out one of us, the crying was almost non-stop. We had to go out and show them the fun things out there. If your baby isn't able to go outside on its own and forage on grass with out you it is far from needing a companion. I would wait, as even the smallest kid will want to play. The companion might chew at the hoof dressings (does yours ?) And I would expect a lot of pouncing which your little one might not be up to. Even at a few weeks old Feta would do a pounce with her front hoves forwarning a butt to come at my small dog. Would your baby be able to pounce at another kid? Or even sustain her self with being butted head to head or a side butt?? Kids play hard and tuff, even the smallest ones. I would wait until she's able to stand and play and hold her own, and get a kid several months younger as the kid will test her ability to be independent on her feet. You might need to wait until she has protective shoes or prosthetics.so she can defend herself in the gentlest of play. Play, food, and love is all my little ones do all day. Oh and POOP!!! But you know that one by now.lol. Just my thoughts, I might be wrong, just thinking if I were in yr shoes what I might need to do for my baby. Keep up the exceptional care your giving!!!:crazy::laugh::whatgoat::book:


Awesome hints and ideas!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Video tools*



catharina said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew what the tool that guy in the video was using to trim the hooves? & also where to get one? It was so strong & sharp! What I was recommended to get, & what the feed store sold as hoof trimmers, are much smaller & can only cut one side of the hoof at a time. I liked how he could get such a flat even surface by just cutting through the whole thing.
> 
> So, I had to laugh at someone doing ANYTHING with a goat while wearing a white leisure suit...about as realistic as one of my goats cooperating the way his did in the video.


So true! I have watched videos and think, oh this looks pretty easy! And what?!?! The goat, hen, lamb--- whatever I have and am trying to do never mimics what they have attempted to teach! Hah?! And wearing WHITE? Really, I still don't buy anything white for my boys yet! And they are 21 & nearly 25!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

catharina said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew what the tool that guy in the video was using to trim the hooves? & also where to get one? It was so strong & sharp! What I was recommended to get, & what the feed store sold as hoof trimmers, are much smaller & can only cut one side of the hoof at a time. I liked how he could get such a flat even surface by just cutting through the whole thing.
> 
> So, I had to laugh at someone doing ANYTHING with a goat while wearing a white leisure suit...about as realistic as one of my goats cooperating the way his did in the video.


 Wish I knew too.
It may be from another country with the accents being used, but not sure of that either. 

LOL I laughed too about the white outfit, I guess they wanted to look presentable.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> So, the idea is she is the baby of a feral goat? Is it normal to be able to make such good friends with a wild animal baby? My impression was it would likely be difficult to befriend a wild animal, even a young one, but she looks so sweet and friendly!


Yes, definitely feral! But she's very friendly for sure, she plays with the cats and would nap in my lap all the time if she could choose.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> You will have to watch her hooves and see how they do.
> 
> The indentation there, may grow out like our nails do and eventually will be trimmed off.
> It will take some time, "if" it does go to normal. It may never change, but you never know.
> ...


Thank you for this! No, I have no previous experience with goats, only horses and pets with paws.. 

I'm super nervous about trimming anything off, been so focused on keeping hoofs on.. But that back hoof definitely looks like it needs some trimming, she kind of stands on her toe. I'll ask around and see if I can find anyone to help me. Otherwise I will have to rely on The University of YouTube and just go super slow.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Oreosmom said:


> Been following this thread, and your baby's progress. Have you named her yet?? I've really enjoyed all the pics too, thank you for keeping us informed. I agree about the hoof in the pic that you'll just have to keep trimming it to see how much damage is there, hopefully once it gets past the damaged area it might be OK. As for a friend/ companion for it, I would suggest even get a younger baby then yours. My baby is only 3 months and it's tame and loving but wouldn't be gentle enough for a 6 week old with handicap, even when she was 2 months old she was very rambunctious jumping on theback decks banister and butting us with her little horns. I would think you would want your baby to be about 2 months plus older then any companion as the companion will grow in leaps and bounds with out a handicap.It might keep the playing field a bit more even.
> Another issue I have with my indoor goats is seperation anxiety. Their use to always having one person at home. They cry and cry whenever they are left alone. You might think ahead on this issue. Will they both be kept inside? And how long?? That would depend on yr babys healing progress I would guess. Just recently we have been weaning our momma and baby to spend more alone time out side foraging and playing (weather permitting), Looking back on how strong a normal kid has been, and Feta's fairly normal for a indoor kid, I wouldn't have trusted her at 2 weeks old to be gentle enough with a handicapped baby. Feta about as loving,kind and gentle as they get, sits with us and watches TV. We have spoiled our goats, I wish the weather had given us the opportunity to have them outside a little more as they cry at the sliding glass door wanting back in for the first 5 minutes every time we put them outside. After awhile they stop and start playing, but it's taken awhile. At first they didn't even want to go outside with out one of us, the crying was almost non-stop. We had to go out and show them the fun things out there. If your baby isn't able to go outside on its own and forage on grass with out you it is far from needing a companion. I would wait, as even the smallest kid will want to play. The companion might chew at the hoof dressings (does yours ?) And I would expect a lot of pouncing which your little one might not be up to. Even at a few weeks old Feta would do a pounce with her front hoves forwarning a butt to come at my small dog. Would your baby be able to pounce at another kid? Or even sustain her self with being butted head to head or a side butt?? Kids play hard and tuff, even the smallest ones. I would wait until she's able to stand and play and hold her own, and get a kid several months younger as the kid will test her ability to be independent on her feet. You might need to wait until she has protective shoes or prosthetics.so she can defend herself in the gentlest of play. Play, food, and love is all my little ones do all day. Oh and POOP!!! But you know that one by now.lol. Just my thoughts, I might be wrong, just thinking if I were in yr shoes what I might need to do for my baby. Keep up the exceptional care your giving!!!:crazy::laugh::whatgoat::book:


Thank you for lots of very good advices!

Her name is Janice (we named all our critters after "Friends" characters. We have Joey and Chandler the cats, Phoebe the dog, and Monica, Rachel, Sharon and Carol the chicks.  )

I'm trying to figure out the best way of doing this. She lives inside for now, her feet are still heeling and I want to avoid bandages getting wet and dirt to get stuck in the cracks of her hooves. I've started getting her used to be left alone though. She's got the cats as company and I can easily leave the house for 3-4 hours without any problems. If she's awake and up when I leave, she will call for me a while but not very long. When I'm outside working in the garden she'll be outside with me for a while but when she's tired of it she'll run back inside to her bed. She's a tough girl, she'll play with and chase (and be chased by) the cats and the dog. But I can definitely see why it would be a good idea to have a younger goat companion. The cats and dog don't head butt back...

I would like to avoid having two goats in the house (well... I would like to avoid a divorce.  ), so I should probably wait until I know what will happen to her feet.. I have a shed set up where I was planning on keeping them at night, and at daytime they would be in a 400 sqft dog run until they are big enough not to get trough the cattle fence in our larger pastures. Of course the transition would have to be gradually.. Or I would have to set up our spare room as a goat room and let them sleep inside at night and be in the dog run during the day. What would you do?

She doesn't chew her dressings normally, only if somethings itching bad.

But poop!!! Yes!! I'm trying to teach her to pee on the puppy pads, and I think she's close to getting it, but the poop, not so much.... she'll start to run around like a maniac every time she poops, and make sure she spreads it over the whole living room..  Good thing they are easy to clean up. She's in diapers when I leave the house.

Thanks again for good advice and kind words!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Janice and Phoebe!








Janice and Joey, he's the best baby sitter! True love ️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable. 


If anything, make sure the bottom surface remains flat as possible on the bottom of the hoof, so she stands flat on her foot. Always trim just a very small amount at a time, if you have to wait a month later or so to correct anything about trimming her, then do so. 

It is usually if you see pink, stop, because the next cut, will be blood. The bad part is, she may be different, bruising or scaring may be there, with an off color too start, not sure, so it may not look as it should. So be very careful.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Great names for your pets, Janice the goat:' For now your dogs and cats should do as good companions for Janice. As her hoves continue to heal you might want to encourage as much out side time as possible. Hopefully over time she'll develop calases on those stubs but that could take years to develop. 
First, please know I'm really, really new at this. I have raised and trained all types of animals, except goats. My goat picked me, kinda like Janice picked you., though Oreo's worse problem was exposure and pregnant, she had a built in companion, and her hoves were warn down and pads very tender. I did a crash study on goats, lots of conflicting advice, but it gives you ideas and other options to try, so my ideas are just that, a mix of all I've heard/ read and very little experience.
Outside ideas: I use the igloo dog houses, got one in my back bathroom ( the goats winter housing), and one outside on the deck. During the day goats go out side weather permitting.(goats hate rain, and puddles) I put out fresh water and they forage on trees,ivy, blackberry bushes and grass. I have a corner I put a bit of alfalfa just Incase, it always gets eaten. When tired they retreat to their igloo which is on the porch with a packing blanket in it. They don't pee where they sleep,and they won't eat where they've peed.They won't drink their water if there is 1 tiny poop in it! This allows us to come and go thru the day as needed. 
My girls are pets, treated equally to my dogs. I'm sure getting her to sleep in a shed would work, safe and secure. But will she have anything to graze on in the dog run? Goats need to forage, its their nature.Is the shed close to the house? She's young and maybe a mid trasitional home on the deck or porch, in a dog house or lg PVC pipe, with a small fenced area to get her and her hoves acclamated to the outside textures.
Now this is a way off the wall idea...And you may think of a better product to use. There's a new product out called flex seal it use to come in spray only but now comes in a can you can dip things in to get protective flexible rubbery covering. ??What if you covered the little hoof with seran wrap really good and dipped that little covered hoof in the flex seal?? I don't know the drying time but once it's set take it off remove what seran wrap that isn't attached to the hoof form. If that could be done successfully then you could dip the form another time or so to make it thicker if needed.. I would suggest using a human baby sock before wrapping as the hoof so the sock could be worn in the form as the hoof would need air. But you could make new forms/booties for her as she grows, and each hoof would have its own form fitted boot to keep it clean, slightly padded, and water tight, but thin enough to let calases form. There might be a better maybe medical product that does this as I said this was just off the wall. It's just an idea.
Once you see yourself getting her outside successfully then it might be time to look for a much younger kid where she will be alpha goat to show the kid around. With all the attention she gets for her hoves now she has plenty companion ship! 
The only reason my goats are indoor goats is Oreo found me too late in the fall to prepare for her and her baby warm housing in the worst winter Oregon has had in 30 yrs...But to be honest we've loved it! Though the little ones will be given outdoor accommodations by summer. Along with the hot house getting a chicken wire outside lining. I will get my back bathroom back with a fresh coat of non toxic paint just Incase they need to be guests again! 
Good luck with the potty training, it can be done! As for the poop.. poopers as ours are called.. they poop when scared, excited, going to pee or just finished. Short from hanging a small bucket off their tail I haven't heard of anyone being able to train poopers. But I can tell you goats poop at least every hour!!Knock on wood they haven't potties in the car! Look FWD to seeing Janice grow!onder::fireworks:


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

I forgot to mention that product was at Walmart. How's Janice doing??


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Dog igloos are great-they can also use them to climb on. If the dog run is bare, as most are, all you need to do is cut large branches & tie them on the fence so they don't touch the ground.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

I agree igloos are great for goats, I got two from Craigslist for free, I just posted I needed a dog house or something like it for my rescued goats. People like helping rescued animals. One wonderful man replied who had two! They needed a good scrubbing, but we have one in the bath-goat room, and one on the deck. I saw the price of one new and it was over $200.00! Great idea on tieing bouquets of branches on dog run!!


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

An igloo is a great idea! I've built a large dog (goat) run and my plan is to have Janice out there during the days and inside the house at night to start with. But I want to find her a friend first. Checking Craigslist every day and have also asked around among other goat people, but so far nothing.  Hoping to find a dwarf baby, preferably a few weeks younger than Janice.

Janice is doing good! The toes that are growing are a bit funky and funny looking, but at least they are growing. The stump (right fwd) is healed up and has some nail growth from between the toes that's now covering some of the area. She still wears her little foam boot but she's jumping around and walks good on it. Her back foot where she lost one of her hooves so far, it doesn't look like anything new is growing except for between the toes. I'm waiting for the other hoof to fall off too and I'm expecting it to look the same. On that one she still has the hoof bone left, I'm not giving up hope just yet.

Just found out a friend of mine in Sweden has 3D printers! I'm going to make a mold of Janice fwd leg and have him make a prosthetic for us! We're going to give it a try at least, otherwise we're going to have to wait until she's fully grown until we order a professionally made one. It will be too expensive to have new ones made as she outgrow them.

Feeding her milk replacement twice a day now and she eats grass, hay and twigs in between.

Someone recommend a pinch of sulfur in her bottle to help hoof growth, anyone know anything about that?

Turns out getting potty trained was not her greatest skill..... we are still working on that. 








Phoebe and Janice trying out some of the features in the dog run. 







Out exploring 







Janice and Chandler


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks great! Good luck with potty training!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, she looks happy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## manny (Feb 2, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Aw, poor baby. It sounds like you are doing everything right. As long as she is eating well, doesn't have diarrhea or running a fever, she should continue to improve. You want her tummy firm but not hard and not sunk in. She should be able to get around pretty well after all the burns heal.
> 
> Infection is your biggest challenge with burnt areas. You might also want to give her a tetanus anti toxin shot to provide short term immunity.


Guys y'all been real help so please if one of yall know something let me know I got all my goats whit babies they all! Eat the same but one is skinnyer she sense to eat good but she loks skinny any idea y'all think I need to do something I just don't want her to die on me have y'all ever experience this my email is [email protected] I appreciated any help


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Manny, check your goat for parasites and especially coccidia.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow a 3d printer is exactly what you need in the long run !! That's great news!! Love the booties in the pics !! Good luck on finding her a young one to play with. Kidding season goes through spring. Can you tell yet if she is going to be a miniature or full size goat by now?Guess that might be important when getting it a companion.


----------



## Helena (Dec 15, 2016)

Update! 
I built a little house (a bigger one in coming, this is a temporary scrap wood house..  ) and Janice now spend the days outside and comes in at night.

See what's hiding behind her?









Two girls moved in 2 weeks ago! 









I was only going to take one of them but I couldn't leave the other one behind. These two are also feral. Someone apparently trapped them and the moms escaped.... I'm pretty sure they were sold as meat. I'm furious, I can't believe just because they're feral and considered invasive, people are allowed to hunt and trap them any way they like. 









I only wanted to get one to avoid the healthy ones ganging up on Janice, but so far Janice is definitely the queen of the house! If that becomes an issue later on I'll rehome one of them.









Julie (left) is the older one, I'm guessing about 6 weeks now. She was in bad shape when she moved in. Sad, slow and sticky tail. The guy who caught them hadn't been feeding her milk, only grass. She's way better now. Tummy under control and much more active. Estelle (right) was probably just about a week old when I got her. She still had her umbilical cord. She's a spitfire!! Full of life and energy.









They all get along, Janice is pretty rough with them and shows them who's in charge, but I can tell she loves the company of other goats!









This is where they hang out during the days!









And this is their room at night. Three babies inside.......  Maybe a tiny bit crazy, but I wanted to do all these changes gradually for Janice, and since she's always been inside the house, her sisters had to move in too!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh my gosh! Very cool, but if I would do that I probably would be the one kicked out of the house


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is too cute! Glad she has buddies.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks like things are going good for her and you! I bet they have fun in the house! (I know what kids running amok in the barn do, I cannot even imagine the "fun" they have in your house!) you must be a wonderfully patient and caring person!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea! There have been so many sad goat stories lately on here. SO GLAD your little sweetie is continuing to thrive. And I love the new girls. What fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable, glad everyone is happy.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Such great photos! So cute that your cat lounges with them. Those are some lucky little goaties, despite their rough beginnings.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Been following your progress - she is a little miracle. Even if you have to keep just her it does work okay. Years ago after a dog killed my goats - I had only one doe left. She lived in the yard - our german shepherd dog her protector and friend. My two young girls were her playmates. She was a happy and loving animal. She moved from Colorado to Oregon with me. She loved to ride in the jeep with us when we went short trips to a nearby meadow or to the river for a swim. I miss her - always will. Your precious little goat will always want to live in the house with you.
So glad she is doing so well - great picture of her flying.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Just read through this whole thread...you did an awesome job with her! She looks amazing! Glad to see her and her buddies doing so well


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow Janice got friends!! That's wonderful!!! They sure look happy! You have done fantastic job.:fireworks: I bet they have fun in that room at night.lol, my two little ones go in the igloo in the bathroom at night to sleep but there's room out side of the igloo they spend time going from the top of the toilet seat to a night stand that's in there, standing tall to look in the mirror. We now leave the sink full of fresh water, since their climbing all over they might as well climb for the water too! Love the stumps in their run, looks like lots of fun things for them to do!


----------

